# nags head fishing pier and cottages



## MRLHOW (Jun 23, 2006)

coming down to Nagshead this summer. Thinking about staying at Nagshead Pier Cottages. How is the fishing at that pier and also has anyone stayed at the cottages? How are they?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

MRLHOW said:


> coming down to Nagshead this summer. Thinking about staying at Nagshead Pier Cottages. How is the fishing at that pier and also has anyone stayed at the cottages? How are they?



Don't know about the cottages,but the fishing last summer was about the best of any of the piers in this area...


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

The pier is excellent, Work with the rental companies to get a place within walking distance and you will have it made.


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*nags head pier*

The cottages you refer to are really apartments. There is a house across the street next to the overflow parking lot for rent. The rooms range from one bedroom to three. They are sparse but clean. Be aware that staying in the rooms or house that a pier pass is not included. Try not to get room four, it's the one on the bottom floor on the west side. If you do you'll hear the restaraunt's walk in refrigerator door open and shut about 30 times every morning starting around 5:30 am. Prices are very reasonable and of course the location is unbeatable. A breakfast cooked by Ann is wonderful. I recommend the EM special.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Mr LHOW*



MRLHOW said:


> coming down to Nagshead this summer. Thinking about staying at Nagshead Pier Cottages. How is the fishing at that pier and also has anyone stayed at the cottages? How are they?


I'll give you an honest, first hand answer to what you need to know. I've stayed there many times....check your personal mail and we'll go from there.

Reelturner


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*Nags Head pier*

I just got my W-2 from Andy and Lovie at the peir. Five years there cooking breakfast, honest answers here. No need for PM's we can discuss it aloud.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

merleobx said:


> I just got my W-2 from Andy and Lovie at the peir. Five years there cooking breakfast, honest answers here. No need for PM's we can discuss it aloud.


Been coming down for many years staying there up until 1 year ago. 
Fishing is just as good as anywhere else for that matter, breakfast, lunch, supper is all great and as good or equal as any other establishments on the 'banks.

Enjoyed many great friendships with many anglers, couples over the years ...remember and still talk with Harry, Sam, Bob, Bob Wolf (no longer there) though, Mary, Terry, Adam (used to cook way back).

Cottages needed improvements though. Many times if a apt. listed as occupying four, then there were only enough utensils to accomodate two. Apartments numerous times were lacking in being swept, showers cleaned from previous soap scum, etc and no, I am no clean freak for that matter. 

Mereobx, the original question was asking about the fishing/cottages...how are they? That is the main concern that many people and myself have had an issue with. And last this hasn't just been limited to a season now and then, it was the norm. The way it was during most of my stays. 

Guess I've said too much already on the public forum, here it is, maybe you didn't experience the same as I did. Well have to agree to disagree.


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*nags head cottages*

I agree one hundred percent. The apartments are one step above camping. The only way I can figure they get rented is from die hard fisherman who care more about fishing than living conditions. Price is relativley cheap. And of course the location. Remember, no pier pass with rental.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

That is my main pier. Good water, good fishing. The resturant is very cool. Wonder if merleobx ever cooked one of my fish for me? 

The cottages can be a really cool thing, or a really bad thing depending on what you are looking for. If it is "men, fishing" Okay... If it is the wife and kids, I'd look elsewhere for something a bit more wife and kid friendly...

Only in the worse conditions do I not at least try the pier. Ha ha, like the last time a major storm was just out to sea, and sea foam was blowing over the pier and spay got all over you as you walked out! Someone staying there had sea foam entirely crusting their vehicle... 

Probably some crazy Pier and Surfer. Anyone wanna 'fess up? Last October, I think...


----------



## Hattersman (Mar 26, 2002)

*Alternatives*

I know there are other accomodations (Motels) near the pier. OK you have a short drive but............ Does anyone know about these?


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*motels near nags head pier*

The Colony is right next door. Nice clean little motel with beach access. Stay there and you will actually be closer to the trout hole north of Nags Head pier. Good pizza across the street at the Lucky 12.


----------



## Hattersman (Mar 26, 2002)

*Thanks Merlobxx*

I will check that out. Just looking for a place to sleep and throw the clothes while we fish.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Duke of Dare, Manteo.

They have a website, AND THE BEST CANCELLATION POLICY IN THE OBX. 
5-pm that day! Low rates, being off the beach...

Old, sort of clean, not updated. It is a place to sleep. 

And a good location. There is the little bridge for early morning trout. The Bonner Bridge area is as close as any place else (hotel) you can stay. And Nags Head Pier is close enough.

And no... I don't fish the closer OBX pier. I used to LOVE that place too...
I fish a place that keeps a spot open for the pluggers! (sort of...)


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*ooops*

It's the Colonial not the Colony Inn. And yes the "little" bridge on the causeway is a good place to fish. Big cold front coming for monday tuesday.


----------

